# Bell cymbal?



## Augury (Jan 12, 2012)

Hi guys,
my deathcore/slam death band needs a bell cymbal to make 'ping' before breakdowns etc.
Just something like this guy owns:
Drum breakdown - YouTube
(this small cymbal used around 0:40)

I think its one of MEINL classics 8" bells, isn't it? Especially the low pitched one.
Should we just go for this?

thx!


----------



## Razzy (Jan 12, 2012)

I've always used either the Zildjian Zil-bell, or the Stagg black metal bell.


----------



## eventhetrees (Jan 12, 2012)

haha that video is amazing! Yeah Zil Bel is what I use and it does the job!


----------



## Augury (Jan 12, 2012)

Zil Bel is way expensive... and i think it sound like the bell on the ride cymbal :0


----------



## thewildturkey (Jan 12, 2012)

LP make some good ones, and they are pretty cheap.

I have a zilbel, works well but isnt that cheap. if you can get one second hand go for it, they are so thick you couldnt crack it with any sort of normal playing.

I would suggest steering clear the stagg bell, very hit and miss QC at stagg. The chinas are usually pretty great though.


----------



## Tobi (Jan 13, 2012)

I also say stagg black metal bell... they are cheap and since those cymbals are a solid piece of metal I dont think you will have to worry about QC... it should be fine. 
but they sound good... definantly better than the meinl classics... I played some Sabians once, the name had something to do with Ice, I dont quite remember, but those were awesome


----------



## ShadowFactoryX (Jan 13, 2012)

Augury said:


> Zil Bel is way expensive... and i think it sound like the bell on the ride cymbal :0



then just learn to use the bell on the ride?

i have a huge problem with this, bells are cool for being bells, not to be used in place of something you already have.

but to best solve your issue, i'd say get a mega bell ride, or a ride thats really focused on the bell and being heavy

i have literally owned every bell that most big manufacturers make

the only one i liked so much i kept was the stagg black metal bell, so i'd go for one of those if i had to have one


----------



## Epyon6 (Jan 13, 2012)

Zil bells do not sound like bells on the ride, otherwise they prob wouldnt be sold. Please dont be like that guy...lets just say his drumming and choice of headbands is sloppy.....My zil-bell has a nice cutting ping that your probibly looking for. His bell sounds very thin and lifeless, it sounds like a hybrid between a bell and a splash.


----------



## Augury (Jan 13, 2012)

meh you dun get it
im searching for *exactly* that sound.
is it the MEINL classics bell?
thx

and yes i know this guy sucks but this cymbal is actually pretty audible in this vid etc


----------



## skeels (Jan 13, 2012)

Too Many Puppies by Primus = most awesome bell ever.


----------



## Epyon6 (Jan 13, 2012)

Its the Meinl c8bh, your welcome. Thank me later. Go on Meinls' website and go to the classic series they have sound clips play it back to back to that artard in the video and you'll notice its identical.


----------

